# Just for Fun: What type of knife knut are you?



## mr drinky (Nov 4, 2011)

When I (try to) explain to non-knife people my passion for knives, I invariably have to simplify it so (1) they can understand what I am talking about and (2) I don't scare them off. 

After doing this recently, I got to thinking about the different types of knife knuts. 

You have your sharp-edge knuts, your steel freaks, professional knife (ab)users, product tester types, craftsmen/knifemakers, the foodie who wants the best sh!t...and more I am sure.

Of course, these categories are just made-up and probably a bunch of crap, but we all came for different reasons.

I was a foodie who wanted to learn how to sharpen knives. My first post (@ KF) was about getting an edge pro or going with stones.

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 4, 2011)

Over-analytical cheapskate. I'm poor and discerning.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 4, 2011)

can hopeless be a category?


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 4, 2011)

Minimalist dilettante. I tend to go as big as I can in a hobby and then continually strip down until I have exactly what I wanted and needed in the first place.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 4, 2011)

I started wanting edge retention then I got into sharpening, then steel (where there is too much variation and uncertainty to really learn much without a lot of investment) then tinkering and testing where I currently sit. My friends have long decided I've lost touch with reality. I can't say I disagree.


----------



## jm2hill (Nov 4, 2011)

We are all just crazy, hopeless, and knuts.

I would put myself in two categories: Sharp I like things sharp - Foodie who wants to have good stuff to cook with (knives - pans - pots - plates - everything)


----------



## tk59 (Nov 4, 2011)

oh yeah... i forgot the foodie thing. i probably belong there, too. and the gadget thing... i have a vitamix, after all.


----------



## Darkhoek (Nov 4, 2011)

Started out as a sharp edge nut, then moved into master piece knife nut, then buy a lot of expensive JNAT and sharpening nut, then buy old crap and fix it myself nut which made me a wood and tool nut. Added all together I beleive I have covered all aspects of madness and consider myself just a nut. Plain and simple.

hahahahahahahahaha :tongue: :spin chair::tease::groucho::knife::yammer::help4:

DarKH:shocked3:EK


----------



## Mike Davis (Nov 4, 2011)

I am a kife maker knut. I love the challenges associated with making all you picky people knives  I carry a knife everyday and I like sharp stuff. I guess I am an artistry knife knut.....if that makes any sense....


----------



## Larrin (Nov 4, 2011)

The best kind.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 4, 2011)

I think as I got older and started a family, most of my hobbies kinda got sidelined.... knives are great way for me to combine a hobby that I can be passionate about, with my work, and not have to invest extra time taken from my family.


----------



## mainaman (Nov 4, 2011)

It appears I have more stones to play with than knives. If funds were no problem I'd want to try different makers and steels , but right now I am minimalist with several very good IMHO knives.


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 4, 2011)

tk59 said:


> oh yeah... i forgot the foodie thing. i probably belong there, too. and the gadget thing... i have a vitamix, after all.



A VITAMIX IS NOT A GADGET! -It's a piece of kitchen machinery! It's one of the only things in my kitchen that runs on electricity and has a permanent home on my very valuable counter space. 

I don't know how well I fit into a category either. I have an EP, but also some water stones and a Jnat.... I have some super PM stainless and some hand-forged carbon, I have some $50 knives hanging right next to some $1000+ knives. When I have shop-space of my own I will probably end up making handles and eventually blades. I also really love cooking and mastering new knife techniques / old techniques with new knives. I don't think that there's a box in this category list that I wouldn't check.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Nov 4, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> Minimalist dilettante. I tend to go as big as I can in a hobby and then continually strip down until I have exactly what I wanted and needed in the first place.



This is me!


----------



## tgraypots (Nov 4, 2011)

+ 1 to what Jack and Mac said. BUT, sometimes I feel like a knut. Sometimes I don't.


----------



## Keith Neal (Nov 4, 2011)

Completely over the edge. In less than three months of participation in this group, I have bought two knives and several more stones, and have three custom knives on order. I am out of control. Help!

Keith


----------



## jm2hill (Nov 4, 2011)

Keith Neal said:


> Completely over the edge. In less than three months of participation in this group, I have bought two knives and several more stones, and have three custom knives on order. I am out of control. Help!
> 
> Keith


 
+1*10^infinity


----------



## tk59 (Nov 4, 2011)

Justin0505 said:


> A VITAMIX IS NOT A GADGET! -It's a piece of kitchen machinery! It's one of the only things in my kitchen that runs on electricity and has a permanent home on my very valuable counter space...


Hey, I agree with you but back when I asked about best blenders, someone called me a blender snob. Just trying to be senstive. Oh well... 

@Keith: I'm sure there are many here who would be more than happy to help you! I'll get things started. What are you looking for in your next knife?


----------



## obtuse (Nov 4, 2011)

I think I must be a steel freak...


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 4, 2011)

After an initial phase of excitement and impulse-control problems I have calmed down in the past few years, recognizing that my abilities and my budget put a limit to this hobby. Still a very interested observer, more of function than of steels or the quest for ultra-sharpness, still a very mediocre sharpener (who doesn't enjoy sharpening all that much), but also (mostly) content with the middle class knives I have. Started making handles to make some of them look purtier but you guys keep ripping them out of my hands, so I still haven't rehandled all my knives, yet.... 

Stefan


----------



## Benuser (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm just a simple guy looking for an razor's edge strong as an axe. Haven't found yet. But till now, there wasn't a single day I sharpened without learning something.


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 4, 2011)

Keith Neal said:


> Completely over the edge. In less than three months of participation in this group, I have bought two knives and several more stones, and have three custom knives on order. I am out of control. Help!
> 
> Keith


 
Hold on tight, it only gets worse (or better as per your perspective) from there!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm totally ate up with it - consumed. I'm very lucky to be able to play with other people's knives because I'd have a BIG problem if that wasn't the case.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 4, 2011)

Completely down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 4, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Completely down the rabbit hole.


 
well put! -That needs to be a category.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Nov 4, 2011)

Almost 6 years ago I told my boss to shove it(after working there for 14 years) and went full-time as a maker. I have been obsessed with making sharp things for the past 25 years. 
Del


----------



## unkajonet (Nov 4, 2011)

Knut? I'm not a knut. My knife hobby is completely under control. Just ask anybody...



Pensacola Tiger said:


> Completely down the rabbit hole.


 
That red pill tasted kinda funky...


----------



## Seb (Nov 4, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Over-analytical cheapskate. I'm poor and discerning.


 
This.

I love the functionality of a well designed and constructed knife. I especially love knives that don't cost much but punch way above their weight.


----------



## Seb (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh, and I am starting to feel a little funny about having five knife blocks and worry about storage. If there were more of a market (in Australia) where I could off-load some of my lesser-used knives then I would buy a lot more.


----------



## jaybett (Nov 4, 2011)

To borrow Chad Ward's phrase, I am looking for anything that will give me an edge in the kitchen, whether it is a technique or tool. Knives and knife skills, have made the biggest difference in the quality of my food. 

Jay


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 4, 2011)

Good answer Jay. 

k.


----------



## jheis (Nov 5, 2011)

I think dillitante foodie bottom feeder sums it up pretty well.

Started out with the "on a whim" purchase of a Shun 3 piece VG10 set of pretty much useless knives (105 Deda, 150 Yanagi and 210 Yanagi) for $199 and got snickered at on KF. Fortunately, I was able to sell them on eSpray for $227.

Since then, I've been happy picking up other knuts' castoffs - including:

Misono Swedish Carbon 210 Gyuto
Shiki Damascus 150 Petty
Konosuke Stainless 240 Wa-Gyuto
Nenox G-Type 240 Gyuto
Kumagoro Hammer finish Blue #2 165 Nakiri
Carter 5.5 Sun HG Wa-Bocho

James


----------



## tk59 (Nov 5, 2011)

jheis said:


> ...a Shun 3 piece VG10 set of pretty much useless knives (105 Deda, 150 Yanagi and 210 Yanagi) for $199 and got snickered at on KF...


 Those sets get around. A friend of mine just dropped one off that she got on woot. I'm trying to figure out how to unload it... They are basically new, as far as I can tell.


----------



## jheis (Nov 5, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Those sets get around. A friend of mine just dropped one off that she got on woot. I'm trying to figure out how to unload it... They are basically new, as far as I can tell.


 
Took two go rounds on eSpray, but I figure with shipping and fees I about broke even - and I learned something!

James


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 5, 2011)

Going to culinary school got me to looking for quality knives, not knowing much about them other than "Slicy part, pointy part, and holdy part...) Found KF and watched the floor drop out...

I am a carbon steel nut, and guess I could fall into the "Steel" category but it is not the only one. I (ab)used them professionally as well. If I could afford to I'd get at least one of all the KU knives I could find and pester any makers that will listen to make some KU knives as well  (oh wait...)


----------



## Lars (Nov 5, 2011)

Great thread..!

I'm a practical guy who likes good tools and having the ability to maintain them.
Learning to sharpen have been a very rewarding experience for me. 
Having sharp knives really aids my motivation for cooking in general and my cooking skills have improved a lot along with my knife skills.

Still feel like I am just scratching the surface though - which is nice and the reason I like this forum so much.

Lars


----------



## Sarge (Nov 5, 2011)

Pro user, but kind of minimalist I only have 4 knives and they all get used nearly every day. No duplicates here.


----------



## geezr (Nov 5, 2011)

:spin chair: not part of the loon-a-tic fringes when I was when younger :laughat:


----------



## Darkhoek (Nov 5, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Completely down the rabbit hole.


 
Yup. I'll definately join this category. 

DarKHOeK


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 5, 2011)

geezr said:


> :spin chair: not part of the loon-a-tic fringes when I was when younger :laughat:


 
Don't believe a word geezr says. He has easily surpassed my with quality knives and shows me a new one every time we meet 

Stefan

(P.S. I'll email about lunch next week...)


----------



## oivind_dahle (Nov 5, 2011)

High end handmade one of a kind knifenut foodie.
Lucky to live close to Harald who is one of the best chefs Ive eaten at and probably one of the best sharpeners and handle maker in the world 
Damn Im a lucky ****.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 5, 2011)

My G.A.S. is starting to turn to different avenues. The passage of the concealed carry law here in dairyland prompted me to pick the pistols back up. I had forgotten that I used to be pretty darn proficient.

There's just something about knives and guns.

I had one of my guns sitting on my desk after cleaning it, next to it was the Masamoto Honyaki suji. I thought to myself, "that knife and gun cost the same."
As nice as that knife is the gun seemed like a way better value. Then I got this feeling that I've been getting ripped off all these years. 

There will most likely be a sale soon. (But where do you sell a 10K yanagi?)


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 5, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> I had one of my guns sitting on my desk after cleaning it, next to it was the Masamoto Honyaki suji. I thought to myself, "that knife and gun cost the same."
> As nice as that knife is the gun seemed like a way better value. Then I got this feeling that I've been getting ripped off all these years.
> 
> There will most likely be a sale soon. (But where do you sell a 10K yanagi?)



Tough to prep onion soup or break down a pismo with a Sig Sauer though. 

As for the yanagi...there is one guy on the forums who always buys all the cool stuff, lives out near Milwaukee...oh, wait. Nevermind. ebay I guess?


----------



## Lefty (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, the left-handed, short yanagi is mine when you do sell  

As for me, I'm a "been fascinated by sharp things since I was about 8 years old" knut.
I'm also a "loves to tinker/modify/sharpen knives" knut.
Can't forget the "lucky as all hell to have become friends with other knuts and makers" knut.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 5, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Hey, I agree with you but back when I asked about best blenders, someone called me a blender snob.



If you are talking blenders, and you say VitaMix, and someone calls you a blender snob...that just means they can't afford a VitaMix.


----------



## markk (Nov 5, 2011)

I am a home cook who has been interested in knives and sharpening them since i was a kid. I would categorize myself as someone who is practical, likes good tools and is continually seeking what works best for me.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 5, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> If you are talking blenders, and you say VitaMix, and someone calls you a blender snob...that just means they can't afford a VitaMix.


 
I would ask about them, but I am too broke to buy one amyway, so I don't 

Stefan


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 5, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> My G.A.S. is starting to turn to different avenues. The passage of the concealed carry law here in dairyland prompted me to pick the pistols back up. I had forgotten that I used to be pretty darn proficient.
> 
> There's just something about knives and guns.
> 
> ...


 
I cannot get back into guns again... You think I'm knuts about knives and razors?? Guns where easaly 10x worse and I would not try to stop myself from getting what was needed at the time. Cost me almost $1k to send my handguns home from AK and I had 47 long guns in my truck going threw Canada... Customs just about gave birth to a full grown bobcat that was not happy to be stuffed up that pipe again... Eventually they let me threw with a severe warning that if anything came out of that truck I was going straight to prison... Needless to say I only stopped for gas in the 2 days it took to drive threw...

Down to 10 or so keepers that I don't plan to expand on, I just don't dare...


----------



## ecchef (Nov 5, 2011)

Hell, I'm just an idiot with some rocks and metal. Once in a while I scrape them against each other.


----------



## The Edge (Nov 6, 2011)

I should be able to think of something clever to add here, but I'll just leave it at "I'm a foodie that wants really nice s**t". Yet, the more I collect, the more I just want an example of most knife makers work.


----------



## jm2hill (Nov 6, 2011)

Salty I think everyone will be excited if you sell any of your knives, the edges on them all look fantastic...or maybe thats your skill with them but alas who knows.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Nov 6, 2011)

I guess I fall into the "foodie who likes to have nice stuff" category, albeit with a special fascination and desire for knives. Granted, my financial situation has often skewed that more into the realm of "lusts after nice things" rather than "has nice things," but the fascination for knives hasn't changed.


----------



## sashae (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep, so do I. I love the craftsmanship angle (I'm hugely into handmade things) so the larger manufacturing concerns are less interesting to me than the places that you can see the stamp of the maker.


----------



## MadMel (Nov 6, 2011)

It started out as wanting to get my edges to last longer/get sharper at work so off I go looking for some better knives then the stamped ones they issue at work. One thing lead to another and here I am with a heavier knife roll and a lighter wallet...


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 7, 2011)

Amon-Rukh said:


> I guess I fall into the "foodie who likes to have nice stuff" category, albeit with a special fascination and desire for knives. Granted, my financial situation has often skewed that more into the realm of "lusts after nice things" rather than "has nice things," but the fascination for knives hasn't changed.


Don't you have several nice things now?:spin chair::scratchhead::tease:


----------



## Citizen Snips (Nov 7, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> If you are talking blenders, and you say VitaMix, and someone calls you a blender snob...that just means they can't afford a VitaMix.



ya, it also means they are extremely ignorant 

a vita-mix is not in the same category as a blender just as a canoe is not in the same category as a ranger


----------



## Sarge (Nov 7, 2011)

Personally I'm a big fan of K-tech blenders if for no other reason than getting to watch sweet "will it blend" videos on youtube


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 7, 2011)

Foodie who likes good tools. Also fond of custom knives, even tho I don't have one (yet!) because I remember back when dear old dad spent hours upon hours working on a custom hunting knife design (a big Bowie, with black micarta handle, stainless blade, and nickel silver accents) then always managed to be sharpening it when dates came to pick me up. 

"Retired" a few years back (i.e., quit before taking a baseball bat to somebody) and now do all our cooking instead of eating out as was our habit. Recently started looking into upgrading my knives, and now have found a whole new realm in which to spend money. Hey, I don't wear jewelry much anymore, so hubby needs SOMETHING to buy for Christmas and birthdays, right?

Don't use a blender much so I don't have a Vitamix, but I ADORE my Electrolux Assistent mixer.


----------



## sw2geeks (Nov 7, 2011)

I am a foodie who is into tools and artistic craftsmanship. I also collect watches.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm a knut who had some money to throw around for awhile and got a few nice knives. I'd do it over again in a heartbeat.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 13, 2011)

I guess I'm a 'foodie', although I like the cooking aspect even more then the eating. Got into the knife world because I was unhappy with the german knives I had been using for years. In addition to learning better cutting techniques, I was seeking knives that would help speed prep up a bit, as it sucks to get home from a long day and work then spend 1-1/2 hours pulling together dinner.

Found out about custom makers, etc., and it got embarrasing after that point :O


----------

